# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Përshëndetje për anëtarët e forumit

## B@Ne

*Mirdita forumiste , fillim jave te mbare*

----------


## alem_de

As qe e kam nder mend me e fillu javen me punu.Sidoqofte flm dhe ti nje jave te kendeshme.

----------


## B@Ne

> As qe e kam nder mend me e fillu javen me punu.Sidoqofte flm dhe ti nje jave te kendeshme.


Mund te jete e mbare dhe duke pa punur Alem  :perqeshje:  
Persh per ty  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tutankamon

pershendetje forumi..

barrakaxhie, kisha nje jave qe mbaja radhen per ta hapur une kete teme...papapa sa i pafat qe jam..pp

----------


## alem_de

I mjeri ti e une,pa banesaxhijen do ishim pa strehe.Pershendetje juve te dy.

----------


## Dar_di

Javë të shëndetshme, të lumtur e plot dashuri, për të gjithë anëtarët e forumit shqiptar, ngado që ndodhen!

----------


## B@Ne

> pershendetje forumi..
> 
> barrakaxhie, kisha nje jave qe mbaja radhen per ta hapur une kete teme...papapa sa i pafat qe jam..pp


Me kismet heren tjeter imen  :ngerdheshje: 




> I mjeri ti e une,pa banesaxhijen do ishim pa strehe.Pershendetje juve te dy.


hahaha.... rastesi ishte  :perqeshje:

----------


## tutankamon

> Me kismet heren tjeter imen 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha.... rastesi ishte


ehh imen e bane ..pp

harrova me pershendet lagjen..

jashaa lagja..

----------


## gloreta

Përshëndetje për të gjithë pa përjashtim, kaloni një ditë sa më relaksuese, sa më të bukur, sa më të këndshme. 


Përshëndetje, dhe për të gjithë ju që keni shkruar, lart meje, përshëndetje dhe për ata që do të vijnë më pas. 


Një ditë të bukur e bëfshi! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## toni77_toni

> përshëndetje dhe për ata që do të vijnë më pas. 
> 
> 
> Një ditë të bukur e bëfshi!


Edhe per ty Glori, një ditë dhe javë të bukur, pershnedetje...

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendetje BaNeSaXhIe,tutankamon,gloreta,Dar_Di,alem_de,toni7  7_toni,si dhe ju qe do te vini pas.
Ju deshiroj nje fillim jave te mbare.*

----------


## tutankamon

> *Pershendetje BaNeSaXhIe,tutankamon,gloreta,Dar_Di,alem_de,toni7  7_toni,si dhe ju qe do te vini pas.
> Ju deshiroj nje fillim jave te mbare.*


flm yll i vogel . po shtoj ne liste, maryp, zambakun,etna, lexuesi,naqen . kleadoni

----------


## jesy

mirdita te gjithve kalofshi nje dite sa me te bukur

----------


## Nete

Pershendetje ata qe me kane pershendetur  :perqeshje:   :me kurore:

----------


## alem_de

a o pret dhe pershendetjet e atyreve qe nuk te kane pershendetur akoma.Te persh, nete.

----------


## Nete

Alem po meqe me pershndete po te pershendes edhe une ty, :buzeqeshje: shaka  i pershendes te gjithe,forumiste dhe ju uroj festat  :Dhurata:

----------


## toni77_toni

> *Pershendetje BaNeSaXhIe,tutankamon,gloreta,Dar_Di,alem_de,toni7  7_toni,si dhe ju qe do te vini pas.
> Ju deshiroj nje fillim jave te mbare.*


Pershendetje edhe per ty..... edhe nje pershendetje per Nete, kalojani mirë...

----------


## lisa12

pershendetje te gjitheve

----------


## Arvima

*Pershendetje anetare te kesaj teme 

Ju uroj te kaloni sa me kendshem keto dite......*

----------


## Lexuesi_

Pershendetje te nderuar e shume te kerkuar anetar te FSH-se.

----------

